# New TMS Extension Campus for Master's Seminary Lovers



## SolamVeritatem (Apr 27, 2015)

Hey All,

Just got this email in my feed and wanted to let everyone who is interested know that The Master's Seminary is introducing an extension campus in the D.C. area. More information can be found at the link below. For those considering attending the seminary who may live on the east coast or in D.C., this may be something to look into. 

The Master's Seminary D.C. Campus

In Him,

Craig


----------



## SolamVeritatem (Apr 27, 2015)

matt01 said:


> > Many of the classes will utilize advanced technologies to virtually take students at the extension site into the classrooms in Los Angeles. Through a video-conferencing format with multiple HD screens (one showing the professor in Los Angeles, and the other showing the content/board/power-point) students will find that the classes are fully interactive. These classes will replicate as near as possible the on-site experience in Los Angeles.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Matt,

Not sure if I understand your question. Did you mean to say "is another seminary NEEDED in that area or OFFERED in that area?


----------



## SolamVeritatem (Apr 28, 2015)

matt01 said:


> > Many of the classes will utilize advanced technologies to virtually take students at the extension site into the classrooms in Los Angeles. Through a video-conferencing format with multiple HD screens (one showing the professor in Los Angeles, and the other showing the content/board/power-point) students will find that the classes are fully interactive. These classes will replicate as near as possible the on-site experience in Los Angeles.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Matt,

That is an interesting question, largely because of the fact that there does seem to be at least two other faithful witnesses in that area (RTS and SBTS).

Washington DC | Extension
Washington DC Campus -- Reformed Theological Seminary

I guess the real question is, is there a need for more faithful, confessionally reformed seminaries in that area? I know TMS is not confessional in the strict sense, but I suppose you can never have too many solid seminaries in any area. 

In Him,

Craig


----------



## Edward (Apr 28, 2015)

SolamVeritatem said:


> at least two other faithful witnesses in that area (RTS and SBTS).



New Geneva has (or at least had) one about an hour down the road in Fredricksburg. (Given the state of the web page, it looks like they don't have much to say about themselves or their programs these days. I'm not sure what's going on with them).


----------

